# pheasants for trainig



## denji (Sep 17, 2006)

Dose any one know if you can leagaly use pen raised pheasants for traing in ND?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes you can. I do believe you have to do it on private land.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

You might have to leave them tagged, some places have a red colored tape band that goes on the leg, you should be able to see in flight, kinda like deer tags. Check with th ednr up there, they are all usually god people. Cya Jonesy


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

look at the thread called "live birds" some one asked that question a about a month ago. Should answer your question.

good luck


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

yes you can. you have to buy the birds from a licened bird farm and ask them for the paper work you will need. if you buy 3-4 birds you can shoot 3-4 on any land. you can even shoot wild birds if you want. but you can only hunt the birds on that day only. you cant show up the next day and hunt the birds you let go the day before. good luck i have done this and works really great. i let go 3 birds and shot 1 wild and 2 raised. sure do taste good this time of year.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> you can even shoot wild birds if you want.


I need some clarification on this one.


----------

